

HTML5 image editor wants to replace Photoshop and Gimp - IvanK_net
http://blog.photopea.com

======
metronegative
Cute, but these guys have a loooooong way to go.

Will it be just an editor or will they incorperate sharing features or Dropbox
support?

~~~
IvanK_net
Hey! I am the author and I am the only one author :) I can connect it with
Dropbog, Google Drive and other services, if you wish. But now, I am focusing
on image editing :)

Hope, in few months, it will be the best image editor for Chromebooks and
iPads :-D

~~~
jogzden
What will you provide in terms of image editing, that something like pixlr
doesn't? I currently use that for image editing, since Gimp is just total
rubbish to use, and I need a damn "business case" to get Photoshop.

~~~
IvanK_net
Well, currently Photo Pea has much better support for PSD than Pixlr (e.g.
more layer effects, folders of layers, vector masks ...) Pixlr also uses Adobe
Flash, wich is not available on some devices.

